# oil capacity for case sc



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I was changing the oil on my 41 case sc and after reading the operators manual it showed another drain plug alittle behind the oil pan on the casting. the normal plug on the oil pan didn't show any nasty things coming out but the other one had pieces of stuff coming out. Got it all cleaned up and pored some kerosene though it to clean out any leftover sludge and refilled with clean oil. haven't run it yet but will see if the oil get dirty real fast to determine if my cleaning helped.

My other question is that my operators manual doesn't show how to do the same thing to the transmission. Where is the drain plug(s)? I also have the motor lift on this tractor that works well and thought I saw somewhere that it needs oil separate from the transmission? Is that correct? If so how do I drain and refill that? Also how much does the transmission hold and what type oil does it take? are there fill holes to check the level on each of these? 

Sorry to be so windy! 

Thanks
Andy


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Engine oil 5 quqarts

trans and differential 10.75 gls sae 80/90wt

cooling 4 gls

main fuel tank 14 gls

ps, don't for get to drain the clitch housing when changing oil. You will need to run the engine afterwards then readd for the clutch.
caseman-d


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *Engine oil 5 quqarts
> 
> trans and differential 10.75 gls sae 80/90wt
> ...


Thanks Caseman

Where do I drain the trans at and how do I check the level after I refill?

Andy


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Andy,
On the side of the oil pan there is a screen that should be cleaned. If you remove that screen you can gain access to the inside of the oil pan and you should be able to clean any sludge out. They call that screen the oil pump screen so you should check and make sure it's clean.

Now for the transmission and rear end drain. There should be two drain plugs I believe on the rh side side by the brake drum. There should be a check plug just above the floor panel where you rest your foot. The fill plug I think is on the back kinda behind the seat. I 'm trying to go from memory and what the D'd are like. I'm sure if you look for the plugs things will look somewhat like I'm telling you. 

You might check ebay, jensales.com or your local Case dealer for at least a operators manual. They are worth there weight in gold.
caseman-d


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Thanks Caseman for all your help and suggestions

:thumbsup: :headclap: :usaflag: :worthy: :worthy: 

Andy


----------

